# Is Redd a "franchise player"?



## rebelsun

Is Mike Redd someone you can build a franchise around?


----------



## JT

nope. extremely talented shooter, top5 in the league for sure, but end be all, just a backcourt complement to a player like lebron or kobe.


----------



## HKF

He doesn't play defense.


----------



## Burn

Not even close...


----------



## MJG

Redd is a high caliber second option on a good team.


----------



## Yao Mania

nope... if Ray Allen's a borderline franchise player, then Redd certainly is not. Milwaukee needs another star on the team, probably a 4 or 5, to compliment Redd and Mason.


----------



## socco

Not if you want to have a good franchise.


----------



## Turkish Delight

q said:


> Not if you want to have a good franchise.


 :yes:


----------



## speedythief

Excellent player to compliment a franchise big man, but not to be the centrepiece on his own team.


----------



## Petey

MJG said:


> Redd is a high caliber second option on a good team.


I think he could be a first option on an offensive squad, but he just isn't the player you would build around.

He would do well with Kidd, but in the Nets offense (without Carter), he would be a first option.

-Petey


----------



## Dre

I compare him to Houston in his prime. So no.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

No...he is good, but I wouldn't want him to be the center of my franchise.


----------



## Petey

_Dre_ said:


> I compare him to Houston in his prime. So no.


I think he creates his shot much better than Houston does. How about an untested Reggie Miller?

-Petey


----------



## Diophantos

I think he would be a perfect 2nd option for a team that already has an established star. He's very useful in that he can score with the ball in his hands, but is such a good spot-up shooter that he doesn't need the ball to be effective.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Never. You're in trouble even if he is your 2nd best player. He could be a key piece in a championship puzzle, because shooters are valuable, but Redd doesn't do much else on the court.


----------



## thegza

Nope, and for the same reason many of the others have stated. Mike Redd is a talented shooter, and is too one-dimensional to be counted on as a "franchise" player. He can't play defense and certainly his ability to create shots is nothing to brag about.

He's a 2nd or 3rd option on a good team, which is why I think he would be great for the Miami Heat. Certainly wouldn't miss half those clutch shots that Eddie Jones does.


----------



## SeaNet

speedythief said:


> Excellent player to compliment a franchise big man, but not to be the centrepiece on his own team.


Bingo.


----------



## futuristxen

So why is Milwaukee so concerned about losing the guy?


----------



## Pay Ton

I miss TJ Ford. :sad:


----------



## c_dog

futuristxen said:


> So why is Milwaukee so concerned about losing the guy?


because redd may not be a franchise player but he's the best player the team has got. without redd their franchise player would be.. desmond mason? that's just sad.


----------



## BG7

q said:


> Not if you want to have a good franchise.


exactly


----------



## Kunlun

No, not franchise player, but a VERY good role player to have on a team.


----------



## futuristxen

c_dog said:


> because redd may not be a franchise player but he's the best player the team has got. without redd their franchise player would be.. desmond mason? that's just sad.



What would happen if that happened though? It's not like they are winning a bunch with Redd.


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> What would happen if that happened though? It's not like they are winning a bunch with Redd.


 Because they actually want to build around two very good young players Mason and Redd. These guys aren't "franchise players" but the both have game and are good character guys. If they can get Bogut or the Lithuanin dude and Tj ford ever come back you suddenly have a very initimidating starting unit.


----------



## The_Franchise

futuristxen said:


> What would happen if that happened though? It's not like they are winning a bunch with Redd.


Jim, they have to build some kind of a foundation. What happens if they get lucky and draft Oden? With Redd and Mason already on the team, they have quite a foundation right there. This team has no long term contracts right now, so they will be major players in the FA market over the next couple of years, even if they give Redd a big extension. Redd isn't going to get the max, though, considering Ray Allen will struggle to get the max it will be tough for Redd to demand the max and expect to get it. 

And don't underestimate pairing Redd with a big man, he can be quite lethal.


----------



## The_Franchise

Pioneer10 said:


> Because they actually want to build around two very good young players Mason and Redd. These guys aren't "franchise players" but the both have game and are good character guys. If they can get Bogut or the Lithuanin dude and Tj ford ever come back you suddenly have a very initimidating starting unit.


 Agreed. Once again I stress, Redd won't get the max.


----------



## Nephets

futuristxen said:


> So why is Milwaukee so concerned about losing the guy?


Because he's the only reason people go to their games.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon

I compare the Bucks with Redd to the Clippers with Brand.

Good enough to keep them out of the lottery (or out of the high lotto picks), but not good enough to take them deep into the playoffs. Mediocre teams, through and through.


----------



## Debt Collector

i think a team could be good with him as their first option. look at the bucks last year. but that team would need a good amount of pieces around him so no i dont believe he's a franchise guy. great, underrated player however.


----------



## FlyingTiger

too me its very hard for a SG to be a franchise player. AI,LJ,Kobe,Tmac besides that i would never pay the max for any SG.


----------



## Hibachi!

futuristxen said:


> What would happen if that happened though? It's not like they are winning a bunch with Redd.


Could you build around Manu Ginobli? I don't think so. But he is still a great player to have on your team, a great shooter, and there is no sense in letting him walk for nothing...


----------



## futuristxen

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Jim, they have to build some kind of a foundation. What happens if they get lucky and draft Oden? With Redd and Mason already on the team, they have quite a foundation right there. This team has no long term contracts right now, so they will be major players in the FA market over the next couple of years, even if they give Redd a big extension. Redd isn't going to get the max, though, considering Ray Allen will struggle to get the max it will be tough for Redd to demand the max and expect to get it.
> 
> And don't underestimate pairing Redd with a big man, he can be quite lethal.



I unnno. Seems a bit dodgy, no?

What makes you think they'll avoid paying the max to him? It's going to take some change to convince him to play for mediocre team, when he could make a nice amount playing in his homestate next to the basketball jesus.


----------



## futuristxen

S-Star said:


> Could you build around Manu Ginobli? I don't think so. But he is still a great player to have on your team, a great shooter, and there is no sense in letting him walk for nothing...



In Manu's defense. He does do much more on the basketball court than Michael Redd. I think if I had to choose between building around Redd or Manu....I'd probably saw my face off with a rusty butter knife.

But no really. After the bleeding had stopped. After the reconstructive surgery. The years of therapy.

I'd probably pick Manu.

And my team would still be pretty unimpressive.
5th seed at best.


----------



## The_Franchise

futuristxen said:


> I unnno. Seems a bit dodgy, no?
> 
> What makes you think they'll avoid paying the max to him? It's going to take some change to convince him to play for mediocre team, when he could make a nice amount playing in his homestate next to the basketball jesus.


 Cleveland may just decide to pass on Redd, with Korver available. Not only would he be a cheaper option, but he allows them to pick up another solid player like Radmanovic before resigning Ilgauskas.

Oh yeah, scratch that Ray Allen example, he is struggling to get a max extension, in Redd's case he will be looking at a much smaller max contract if he is infact offerred one.


----------



## futuristxen

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Cleveland may just decide to pass on Redd, with Korver available. Not only would he be a cheaper option, but he allows them to pick up another solid player like Radmanovic before resigning Ilgauskas.


Interesting idea. Hmmm. That does sound good.


----------



## Petey

KeiranHalcyon said:


> I compare the Bucks with Redd to the Clippers with Brand.
> 
> Good enough to keep them out of the lottery (or out of the high lotto picks), but not good enough to take them deep into the playoffs. Mediocre teams, through and through.


Brand has taken the Clippers to the playoffs?

-Petey


----------



## MemphisX

To build around a SG or SF, that player has to be dominate. Think T Mac, Kobe, Vinsanity, LBJ or AI. Redd is just not in that class. He is a step below Ray Allen. He would be a good #2 or co #1. He would be good with Brand or Gasol. He is more like Richard Hamilton. Could be the reason you when a championship if your team is loaded but Milwaukee is going to make a big mistake hitching their wagon to that hoss. They would have been wiser dealing him to somebody for a young big and a pick.


----------



## sMaK

Pay Ton said:


> I miss TJ Ford. :sad:


Me too :sad:

Redd is not a franchise player. He could be a 1st option, like some one else said, but not a franchise player.


----------

